# Need Boat advice - 1st time buyer



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello,

Moved here about 3 months ago and now ready to get serious about a boat for me and the family. Pretty sure we will be getting a walkaround for the cabin and decent fishing platform.

Question I have is: I am running into a lot of these boats with both outboard and inboard motors. It will be a boat I trailer to and from water since I do not live on a canal and doubt I want to spend the money on a wet slip.

Would like some opinions on advantages / disadvantages between a outboard and a inboard.

If it helps - boat will be in the 20 to 24' range and will be used mostly in the bay and pass area but might go offshore in the 10 - 20 mile range on good days.

Thanks,
Shawn


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Shawn whater route you decide to go have a reliable mechanic check the boat/ motor out for you . Yes they charge you for the inspection, but it can keep you from spending thousands on something that needs tons of work . 
Proper Compression test and testing it on the water are a must.
Good luck and don't rush it . 
I'm sure someone will chime in to help with your question.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^
This. Pay the cash for a real inspection and sea test by a certified mechanic for any boat that you are seriously considering. It's always exciting and fun and thrilling and hopeful, etc. when you have boat fever...take your time and check out as many options as you can. 

Also, spend a lot of time and think about how much you will use a boat, what you think you have to have (for example, do you really have to have a cabin?), gas prices, running and maintenance costs, etc. Things to think about: Do you really need a 20+ foot boat? How will you trailer it? If you store it at your house, where will you store it (a 24 foot boat will come with a huge trailer)? What kind of condition is the trailer in? If you are interested in fishing, what kind of fishing will you do? It's good to ask yourself questions because it's so easy to lock into one particular make or model when you are looking around; kind of like Clark Grizzwold fantasizing about the pool at Christmas in the Christmas Vacation movie.

If I were a first time boat owner/buyer, I would look at outboards first. JMHO, but I also don't have much experience with inboards.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

I want to clarify something. The boat is not a inboard, I meant to say I/O. 

I am thinking cabin because this is a family boat and my wife and young son would like somewhere to get out of the weather. A bathroom, even a porta potty not on the deck for the gals and all of the dry storage. Pretty sure some type of cabin will be a must for our first boat for those reasons. I know a cc is much better suited for a fishing machine but I need something that can accomplish both tasks since I do not have the desire to own two boats. 

Most of the fishing we will be doing is bay fishing, pass fishing and 10 to 20 miles offshore on good days. I know this type of boat is not going to hit the flats. The typical spots everyone knows, 3 barges, 3 mile bridge, jetties near the pass, etc. is where I will be fishing. 

Hope all of that helps. I really do want advice. Also - is there a huge advantage or disadvantage between 20' and 24'?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

If you want, sometime when I get back we can take my boat out with your family to see how it fits your needs .


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks ox - something we will look forward to.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I have zero experience with an i/o so I couldn't help with comparison. I love an outboard (as much as one could love one anyway). My first boat I was talked into a cc by a buddy. I loved it and was glad I bought it. It was a 21 with a porta potty in the cc. My 2nd boat is a 25 walk around. I love it even more. I draft right at 2 ft. I can fish grass flats all day long. Obviously there is a limit. 

Since you are curious about 20-24, get a 24. No matter what size boat you buy, you always want one bigger.

Definentley follow the above advice. The couple hundred you will spend on an inspection is the best investment you can make in your purchase. Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Steer clear of I/O's*

Lots of older I/O's were not designed for non-ethanol gas. Gas lines and some seals can be destroyed by Ethanol. Gas leaks in the bilge can be catastrophic. 

With Outboards, there is less chance of sparks lighting vapors.

With this economy, it would be better to link with some guys who have boats and can't afford the fuel. After you get more experience and if the economy turns around (fat chance) consider a boat at that time.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Good point about the vapors. This is why I posted here. Please keep them coming. Experience and wisdom here is much better than any google search. Thanks


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

The outboards I've been on also had more room in the back than the I/O's to fish and hang out.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Dont do it os! A boat is a hole in the ocean to which you throw your money into! esp with gas prices kicking up the way they are. Get a kayak instead!


----------



## woody (Oct 17, 2007)

Both styles of boats have their advantages. Outboards are easier to maintain but are a pain when trying to fish around. An outboard should be on a bracket to give you room to fish. The biggest drawback to an outboard is the noise they make. When you are out for a cruise, you can't talk over the engine noise............I own both, 150 merc & 260 hp mercruiser. The noise issue is less with a four stroke but they cost $$$.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

TheRoguePirate said:


> Dont do it os! A boat is a hole in the ocean to which you throw your money into! esp with gas prices kicking up the way they are. Get a kayak instead!


I am going to man, but this is not just for me. I cannot take the wife and kid out on a kayak. lol Im not sure I can keep myself dry in one of those things yet so sure as heck not going to pile more people on.

Thinking pretty strongly about a 20' walkaround I found on here. Going to try and go look at it later this week.


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

Being around boats all my life, I would lean towards outboards. I/O's give up some deck space because of the engine, the repairs usually are alot harder, you have to worry about the lower unit as well, and the boot, and the you also have to worry about your venting and fans, etc. Outboards are easier in my opinion, and just about everyone works on them. And another thing, if you ever wanted to repower your boat with something different, it's easier with an outboard.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

With the amount of shallow water bays in our area I would get a boat with an outboard. I/O's can only be either up or down, meaning you can only run them when all the way down. Outboards can be trimmed as high as possible as long as the water pickups in the foot are submerged. Basically, with a Yamaha 150 4-stroke I can trim the outboard to where the prop is almost out of the water, though the foot is still getting water when easing along in around 14"-17" inches of water which is our boats draft.

Hull dead rise is where it's going to be at. You have v-hulls, modified v-hulls, and deep v-hulls. Which each have a give and take, for pros and cons. Just google
the hull types and you'll see what I mean.

There are people that are either 2-stroke or 4-stroke enthusiasts. I personally prefer a 4-stroke, so that you don't have to worry about keeping up with mixing your oil/fuel ratio for one instance of 4-stroke vs. 2-stroke.

Any boat you do look at I would run it in the gulf during a windy day to see how dry the boat stays. When I mean windy I mean 10-15knots of wind at the least. Just don't get beam to sea with boat if the waves are up. Also, work your throttle going up and over waves (i.e., climb a wave with throttle and as you get to the top reduce the throttle just enough to drop the nose of boat going down the back side of wave in a head sea. Then, push throttle back to where it was before the wave was climbed.)


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

IO are a lot of trouble. You are changing shaft direction two times instead of once. I have owned maybe 20 outboards and only one IO. And never again. Just my suggestion a straight inboard or an outboard. If you find one you like take it to Kenny Mann at Emerald Coast and he will treat you fairly. Good luck...


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Just purchased my fourth boat and I can't tell you how important it is to think of EVERYTHING you may want or need in a boat, what you can live without, and what you CAN'T !!!!!!! Go out with friends on similar boats and see what they are like. So far I have NEVER been satisfied with ANY boat I have purchased, will they do, YES, do I like my most recent purchase, YESSSSSSSS, but as soon as you get it home you will say wish I had bought one that had blank, or wish I had bought one that DIDN'T have blank, and so on. It is a MAJOR purchase, put some thought in it.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ccc brings up a good point took me three boats to find one that worked best for me .


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

CCC has a solid point. My first was a cc. I loved it (she was my first). Quickly she became too small. Not enough dry space. I stepped up 4 ft in length and walk around cuddy. And after 25,000 in custom fabrications she will be done. 

I am waiting until I am 60% done before I start the build thread.


----------



## capttreyfry (Feb 28, 2012)

Like others have said slow down and take yourtime with this process. Its the only way to really get the right boat for. you and your family. Try to consider everything you will want, not want, and the way you will use it. In my opinion I would definatly go with an outboard, and four-stroke. That will knock down the noise and fuel economy. As far as size go with the bigger end of your range whichis 24. Look at everything you can and find people to take you out for a spin on their boat.


----------

